
Google internal employee-compensation presentation on Transferable Stock Options - prakash
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/000119312508212899/dfwp.htm
======
DenisM
summary: traditional employee stock otions can not be sold by employees they
can only be excersized. But new google ones can be sold to investors, subject
to some restrictions. Thus employees can gain money even from an underwater
option.

